# Super worms are freaky o.o



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So I bought some superworms yesterday for my skink. And I figured while I had Opal out for play time maybe give her a few. So I cut the heads off and put them in her insect dish. 
Can I say those little freaking heads tried chomping the air for at least 10mins?
Well she only chewed up one and then spit it out. So I put them back in her cage with her in her insect dish...figuring maybe a midnight snack. 
I woke up today one of the bodies is still moving, trying to crawl around the insect dish?? (but both remained so I guess she hates em too)
Thats just not natural. 
Moral of the story they're freaking and scare me and I like my mealies and dubias better. 
lol 
Moral of the story part two..:
I put this in diet because well their part of her diet. Also kinda describes why if your hog does like super worms you HAVE to cut their freaky little heads off.


----------



## CarlaB (Nov 16, 2011)

Ew! No thank you! I'm not really freaked out by insects (says the girl with a refrigerator and freezer full of mealies and crickets, and a closet full of dubias... :lol: :lol: ), but
superworms are kinda ick with the biting disembodied heads! 

Speaking of dubias... Spike wasn't too sure about the first one we gave him two nights ago (I put him and the dubia in my big bathtub and let them run around - lol) and finally
ended up eating about half of it (OMG! The crunching of the exoskeleton is pretty gross - lol!) When he took his first bite of it he immediately annointed with it and had bug
guts in his quills - gag! Last night I gave him one that was a little smaller and it took him about 5-10 minutes of just letting it wander around, then he would sniff it and lick it
and the dubia would FREEZE, then he would ignore it for a minute, until finally it was just crawling around and Spike pounced on it and gobbled it up - the whole thing.  It's gross
and fascinating at the same time. haha!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I hate superworms. From what I remember, they are given a growth hormone or something to prevent them from morphing. Something like that. I figure that there are a dozen better feeders and mealworms are just as good. So what if five have to be fed instead of one? Plus, dubia are so much yummier according to my animals.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I use to cut off their heads first (super worms) and no lie the head kept biting for like an hour! It was so gross!!!!! Now I throw them in the freezer so I don't have to deal with that lol.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Okay I just want to say this post grossed me out for two reasons.

Ew as if they keep biting that's SO weird, it's like die already lol

and second... i just looked up dubia and... those look like roaches :shock: I shrieked lol!! I might try it one day for my baby girl but I can't imagine keeping a bunch... NO! lol!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol. Sorry. Yes, dubia are roaches but they are some of the cutest feeders you'll find. They don't bite (unless you're a carrot, they love those). They are fast, but not as fast as most. The males have wings and can flutter/hover but that's about it. They don't smell unless you feed too much, in which case it's the food and not the roaches smelling. They are also very yummy according to any pet I've fed them to. I even had a tarantula who liked them. They're slow breeders, but once you get a colony going, you can sell off the extras. They sell for about $0.15 to $0.25 a bug, depending on where you buy them. So, even selling 10 of them would get you between $1.50 and $2.50, which isn't too bad. You'd have to sell 15-25 crickets at $0.10 each to get the same amount of money. It doesn't seem like much, but if you sold more than 10 at a time, it adds up. Though, at $0.15 each, you'd have to sell roughly 334 of them to make $50. An extra bit of money is always good.  

Anyway, enough of my preaching. Super worms are just creepy.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

CarlaB said:


> Ew! No thank you! I'm not really freaked out by insects (says the girl with a refrigerator and freezer full of mealies and crickets, and a closet full of dubias... :lol: :lol: ), but
> superworms are kinda ick with the biting disembodied heads!
> 
> Speaking of dubias... Spike wasn't too sure about the first one we gave him two nights ago (I put him and the dubia in my big bathtub and let them run around - lol) and finally
> ...


lol Well sounds like he had fun with them. =O You gonna continue with them? xP Try breeding? Like i said all you need is a heat pad. =o

Calisphere pretty much covered completely why I like dubias. But **** they're cheap by you. By me they're about a dollar each in the store.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

So my skink didn't eat them either so I took the case of them and just dumped them outside in myback yard on the hand rail. I went to tke a shower and when I came back there were two squirrels having a field day with them. I'm happy something ate them


----------

